# Dinner on delayed train



## Nick Brown (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi. We're from the UK and are on train 5 (California Zephyr) having departed Chicago yesterday.

We're about 5 and a half hours late after Denver.

Might we expect to get Dinner before we arrive at Emeryville tomorrow night? It wasn't scheduled, but we're not likely to get there until late.

If so, any idea what it might be?

Thanks.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 7, 2022)

Nick Brown said:


> Hi. We're from the UK and are on train 5 (California Zephyr) having departed Chicago yesterday.
> 
> We're about 5 and a half hours late after Denver.
> 
> ...


If you're late enough, the usual unscheduled meal is Dinty Moore Beef Stew, heated from a can, and possibly served over rice.


----------



## Nick Brown (Aug 7, 2022)

Sounds lovely :-(

We missed the outbound dinner and they gave us all a deli sandwich instead. I wondered if they might still have those ingredients. But there main thing is whether they'll feed us before we get to San Francisco.


----------

